# ça craint (craindre)



## felipeldu

holas !
muchachos agradeceria si me safan esta duda...ça craint, ¿¿quiere decir...esto da miedo??...¿¿¿o qué???..gracias !


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Danos el contexto por favor y la frase entera.
Craindre significa "dar miedo", "temer"... pero "ça craint" es una frase familiar muy utilizada en diversas ocasiones.

Esperamos la frase...


----------



## felipeldu

sinceramente no he puesto mucha atencion a los temas de conversacion..pero yo tambien lo he oido muy seguido....podrias mas bien darme una idea de sus diferentes usos??...gracias!


----------



## Marcelot

*Ca craint, ça craint...*
Beaucoup trop de choses à dire après cette reprise de championnat pour que je lance tout tout de suite.

Te he puesto un ejemplo deportivo.

Aquí te diría "Qué mal me huele"/"Esto es un asco"/"Hemos empezado muy mal", etc.

No sé...
Te propongo que busques ejemplos concretos en Internet porque es una expresión que puede tener diferentes significados.
Tú búscalos, que ya iremos proponiéndote algo.

Saludos.


----------



## felipeldu

ok.....trataré de buscar ejemplos más concretos...gracias  MARCELOT....
saludos.


----------



## Thorsson

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
prenons ce contexte:

-"oh,regardez cette homme,il est surement obese car il mange trop"
-"non,pas du tout,il est comme ça depuis qu'il est tout petit,c'est génétique"
-" ah ok......mince,j'ai raté une occacion de me taire,*ça craint*...."

comment peut-on le traduire en espagnol?

merci!


----------



## rxkld

felipeldu said:


> sinceramente no he puesto mucha atencion a los temas de conversacion..pero yo tambien lo he oido muy seguido....podrias mas bien darme una idea de sus diferentes usos??...gracias!


 
*Un ejemplo* ; Il faut faire attention en traversant ce quartier car *ça craint*. Es decir que es peligroso cruzar este barrio.
Amistosamente rxkld


----------



## s.charline

felipeldu said:


> holas !
> muchachos agradeceria si me safan esta duda...ça craint, ¿¿quiere decir...esto da miedo??...¿¿¿o qué???..gracias !


 
Dans le contexte -" ah ok......mince,j'ai raté une occacion de me taire,*ça craint*...." on pourrait traduire par : j'ai honte; je suis mal à l'aise


----------



## grandluc

ça craint:
- ¡qué cutre! (c'est nul)
- ¡mal rollo! (c'est louche)
- ¡qué coñazo! (c'est barbant)


----------



## g-rum

Ca Craint = Queda Fatal

Por Ejemplo : Queda Fatal Eructar Delante De La Gente


----------



## pixiedixie

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!

quería traducir esta frase a español pero no sé como traducirla:


J’ai monté mon autoradio, j’y tiens et ça craint par ici !

está sacada de un comic,  ¿álguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## pixiedixie

¿Puede ser algo como...?

He subido mi radio (o autoradio) ... 
y lo demás literalmente seria algo como: lo aprecio y se teme por aquí

pero es que no tiene ni pizca de sentido. Debe ser como una expresión hecha o algo así, ¿no?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _Monter _: significa que tiene un autorradio extraíble y que lo lleva consigo hasta el piso
- _J'y tiens_: me es preciado
- _Ça craint_ es una expresión de jóvenes que significa más o menos que éste es un lugar no muy seguro, deja entender que hay muchos robos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## JanCarlo2405

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola no tengo la menor idea de que significación puede tener *ça craint* en el siguiente contexto:

Mais, on dirait qu'à l'extérieur *ça craint* un peu...

Antes de esto entendí que ya era de noche y la persona se tenía que retirar o algo por el estilo, pero es todo lo que tengo.

Agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hola.
Craindre = temer.
_Ça craint_ es una expresión ya muy común... significa, según el contexto: 
_Es peligroso_, _Está pelón_ (como decimos en México), _Es arriesgado_, _Está de miedo_, _Hay que andarse con cuidado_, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## JanCarlo2405

Merci beaucoup compatriote.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

De nada.
O sea:
_Pos parece que allá fuera está pelón... _(Y no me refiero al actual presidente de México, ojo) 

Saludos.


----------



## Siddharta1964

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
No sé muy bien cómo traducir este giro. "Da miedo." la expresión completa es:
"Ça craint. J'aimais beacoup te parler. Il faut qu'on continue à communiquer."
Los implicados son rehenes, secuestrados. ¿Sería preferible "Estoy asustado."?

Gracias de antemano, jamás había escuchado ese giro.


----------



## Dentellière

Siddharta1964 said:


> No sé muy bien cómo traducir este giro. "Da miedo." la expresión completa es:
> "Ça craint. J'aimais beacoup te parler. Il faut qu'on continue à communiquer."
> Los implicados son rehenes, secuestrados. ¿Sería preferible "Estoy asustado."?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, jamás había escuchado ese giro.


 

Creo que no hay un solo sentido. Sería necesario ampliar la frase original.
1)  _Es de temer _
_2)  Es riesgoso_
_3)  Es inseguro/es dudoso/falto de claridad y transparencia (o No es seguro_)

ce n´est pas suffisant

Buenas noches


----------



## Siddharta1964

¡Gracias, Dentellière! Voy a poner nuestra expresión muy coloquial ¡Ojo!

**** 
Abrazos.


----------



## DelaChón

Les ados en Espagne disent "(eso) da cague" (un peu grossier...) ou, pour rigoler, "¡qué miedito!".


----------

